# Singers with Mental Health Issues?



## ClarissaSmid (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum - this is my first post actually.

What I'm asking is a bit controversial, but for the last couple of years, I've been writing a blog about my experience with mental health problems. I've found that virtually no-one is prepared to discuss their experiences with me (I myself use a pen-name for privacy), I suppose because like me, they fear their id being blown by someone and career suicide. However, it is increasingly important to me to gain some sort of readership from singers and other musicians - most of my readers have no idea that the my musical life is actually real (they probably think I'm making it all up!).

The next year is likely to be an important one for me. I've recorded one CD with a very good pianist already, and that is soon to be released by a major label. I'm about to record the next one, also to be released this year - very lush music too. But it is feeling like a huge pressure is on the horizon and it would really help me to feel less alone in all this if I had some anonymous feedback from others.

If anyone is interested, they can find me at justdifficult dot com.

Thanks for reading,

Clarissa


----------

